# A little bit about Milos..



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

http://www.olsta.de/english/milos-vujanic-en.htm 

http://nbadraft.net/profiles/milosvujanic.htm 

Seems like he could be something special. He's barely 23, Leandro is barely 21. I wonder who will end up as the starter in the long run. If I had to guess I'd put my money on Barbosa..


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

i think they should draft ben gordon and play milos at the 2, or play barbosa at the 2, or gordon at the 2. it lets them have something that teams have never really had, points guards that could really be sg. it gives the opposing teams problems. sometimes you got to take a chance here, i dont know of anyteam doin it


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

We seem sold on the fact that Joe is our future shooting guard, given the amount of minutes and shots they are giving him. Gordon could well be a solid point in the NBA, but I don't know how much greater of a prospect he is than Barbosa or Milos.

Correct me if I'm wrong, but at 22 isn't Milos the best point guard outside of the NBA right now?


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

No Tyus Edney


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sovereignz</b>!
> We seem sold on the fact that Joe is our future shooting guard, given the amount of minutes and shots they are giving him. Gordon could well be a solid point in the NBA, but I don't know how much greater of a prospect he is than Barbosa or Milos.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but at 22 isn't Milos the best point guard outside of the NBA right now?


He is at least a top 3 PG outside of the NBA.


----------



## Anderson_Varejão (Feb 17, 2003)

i guess would be better milos at the PG and Barbosa at the SG.
and i don't think that the suns going draft Ben Gordon or any PG at all. They probably going go for a big man, C or PF.

Does anywone know any details os Milos current contract situation with his european team?


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

Barbosa can play the pg.. and Milos is more adapt to the Sg spot...
i think Barbosa has the size and the ARMS to match up against shooting guards. Milos even in italy is formally a pg.. but the point of the team is Basile... Milos plays like a shooting guard.


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Anderson_Varejão</b>!
> 
> 
> Does anywone know any details os Milos current contract situation with his european team?



Yes... Skipper Bologna says that he has 2 years contract with Milos... this year and the next...There will be a discussion about the contract.. Maybe there is a buyout... but the situation is not clear yet... I think it will depend a lot on Milos... what he wants to do..


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sovereignz</b>!
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but at 22 isn't Milos the best point guard outside of the NBA right now?


Hes really not the best PG in Europe right now and I doubt he will be. Sarunas Jasikevicius, Tyus Edney adn J.R.Holden are better than him. 

Last year Vujanic was best scorer of Euroleague, but was playing in crapy team, so thats explainable. Now hes playing in much stronger team and his stats are down a little, anyway he has talent, but is way overrated. Jaric is better player than him. They both played for Serbia in Eurochamp03 and while Jaric was leader of it, Vujanic did nothing but just hurted the play.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> Does anywone know any details os Milos current contract situation with his european team?


He said he won't be leaving Skipper for nba for at least two years


----------



## shyFX325 (Jul 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> 
> He said he won't be leaving Skipper for nba for at least two years


people say lots of things.....


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Does anyone know how much money he is making over there? I imagine that is the biggest barrier, unless he just doesn't want to come to the states..


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sovereignz</b>!
> Does anyone know how much money he is making over there? I imagine that is the biggest barrier, unless he just doesn't want to come to the states..


I wouldn't imagine he's making more than $1.5-2.0 million over there. If he comes to America the Suns will likely give him a one or two year contract at around that much. If he plays well, he'll command huge money.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

if both he and barbosa are stars, IMO vujanic should be playing the 2. vujanic scores better than barbosa can...


----------

